# ICK in a piranha tank



## ROOT (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and had a question for you. I have a piranha in a 46 gal. tank and I noticed that the feeder fish that I have in there appear to have ICK. What should I do to make sure the piranha doesn't get it. I've had him for about 2 years and he is about 8 inches long. I'd hate to lose him.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

get rid of diseased feeders. the ideal thing to do is to quarrantine (sp?) the feeders first for atleast a few days first. if your P's get ich, i've gotten good results with salt. do some searching in the disease forum and you'll find plenty of answers.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hmm first of all, this would be best in the injury forum but you should take out the feeders, to the toilet they go or another place. add salt and raise the temp to 83-85 degrees. but i wouldnt do this unless he shows signs of ich. but hopefully he wont get it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry for got :welcome:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Toss out the feeders.

Moved


----------



## ROOT (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry guys, didn't realize there was a different forum for this question. It may sound stupid, but what kind of salt is best to use. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=34287

try these


----------



## ROOT (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for all of the information. I'm just concerned that it will kill my Piranha. Is it possible that removing the feeder fish will correct the problem?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you need to remove the feeder before the ich gets into the gravel or attached to

any thing else in the tank theres a pic of the ich cycle it one of the links i posted

above.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well it could be that you dont have a problem and just your feeders do, if this is so, then removing them will do good. if the parasite is already floating around and has multiplied in your tank, then the necesariy (sp?) steps need to be taken to clear it. i would just say take the feeders out and wait and see if your piranhas get ich, at the first sign of ich, add salt and raise temp.







hope your piranhas dont get sick


----------

